# Anyone know how close we are to having ffc on bionic ICS?



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

I was just wondering if there was anyone out there that knew about how far away we were from having our front facing camera working on the Bionic ICS builds? I know we are not suppose to ask for updates but I have not even heard anyone mention whether we are far from or super close.
Thanks in advance for your responses and to all the devs working hard on all these builds.


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, i agree - curious as well.


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

I guess no one knows


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

might not be possible til there is an updated camera driver for ics i think. i read somewhere that the current camera is only working through some software coding, thats why most of the functions aren't working.


----------



## k.c.cole (Oct 19, 2011)

I would agree. It is likely not going to be fully functional (FFC, video recording, and HDMI) until Moto releases their official ICS update for the Bionic.


----------

